# errors in the boot process.  devfs related

## falcon_za

here is a part of the messages showing up during my boot process. there are a couple of error out there, and I am not sure what they mean. It doesn't seem to afect the way my computer works, but still, I'd prefer to get rid of them.

```
* Checking all filesystems...

/dev/hda2: clean, 67/18144 files, 36526/72292 blocks

* Mounting local filesystems...

* Mounting USB device filesystem (usbfs)...

* Activating (possibly) more swap...

* Caching service dependencies...

error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

* Setting system clock to hardware clock [Local Time]...

* Configuring kernel parameters...

* Updating environment...

* Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run...

* Cleaning /tmp directory...

* Loading ALSA drivers...

* Using ALSA OSS emulation

* Loading: snd-mixer-oss

* Loading: snd-pcm-oss

* Loading: snd-seq-oss

* Running card-dependent scripts

* Restoring Mixer Levels

* Setting user font...

action_compat: error unlinking: "vcs5"  No such file or directory

action_compat: error unlinking: "vcsa5" No such file or directory

action_compat: error unlinking: "vcs6"  No such file or directory

action_compat: error unlinking: "vcs7"  No such file or directory

```

If I remember correctly (I have had those for a while, so I am not 100% sure), they first appeared after I had an other problem. keeping my gentoo up to date, it switched to udev one day (that's a while ago). a later emerge --depclean removed devfs. afterwhich, I couldn't boot anymore, since my fstab refers to /dev/hda* , not there udev equivalent. I used a live CD, chrooted in my environement, and emerged devfs. system back working, but the error above seem to have appeared at that time.

Anyone knows what they are, and how to get rid of them? should I use udev names in my fstab and unmerger devfs? am I dreaming and is this unrelated to devfs?Last edited by falcon_za on Sat Mar 12, 2005 8:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## forgotten1

Possible fixes.

Remove devfs. Strange boot message

Rebuild your kernel. Error message I don't know how to fix

Something else needs to be (re)emerged.  Kernel 2.6.9 and Nvidia 6111 [SOLVED]

Let me know if any of these help.

----------

## ChevyBowtie

If you have included devfs support in your kernel, you can deactivate it in the bootloader configuration: add gentoo=nodevfs as a kernel parameter

That fixed it for me.

----------

## falcon_za

If i compile my kernel without "Automatically mount at boot" for devfs as recomended by the gentoo documentation, it does indeed take out those ugly error messages, but then X freezes on startup (before login manager).

if I use the gentoo=nodevfs kernel parameter, but leave "Automatically mount at boot" compiled in my kernel, it removes the ugly messages, and does not cause isues to X.

So I could consider that everything is fine, but this troubles me. and especialy, I'd like to take this out of my kernel, since this is supposed to be "the right way".

I can use my system as is, but since i don't know why removing devfs support makes X crash, I am afraid it might start to do it again later, after an upgrade or something. So if anyone knows what is the problem, I'd be glad to hear about it.

----------

## tiscali

I have also similar messages showing up during my boot process (kernel is 2.6.11-gentoo-r4) but i didn't found way how to get rid of them. I compiled my kernel without "Automatically mount at boot" for devfs but it doesn' indeed take out those ugly error messages. I've also tried, gentoo=nodevfs as a kernel parameter in grub.conf but this gives mer fsckxt3 error while booting and i had to go boot with livecd and get grub.conf as it is before. Any advices how to get rid of those action_compat, error calling unlink etc. messages while booting ?

----------

## zbindere

same problem here with 2.6.10 and 2.6.11 kernels. any suggestions?

----------

